# Vintage soda bottles



## Ann M. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Ann M. (Mar 12, 2020)

ACL: 6 oz. Mac's Beverages; Cairo, Illinois.

 Embossed: 6 1/2 oz Five-O Distributing Company; Chicago, Illinois. 

Nehi (?) or Welch's Grape Juice; embossed. 

 Clear round bottom soda bottle. 
Thoughts?? I'm not familiar with Five-O. Round bottom bottle could possibly be soda or fire grenade. Any help appreciated!


----------



## slugplate (Mar 12, 2020)

Five-O was a chocolate drink that got it's start in the 1920s. The "round base" is called a torpedo bottle and I'm pretty sure it isn't a fire grenade. Fire grenades are usually shaped like a softball and have embossed designs around them. Most of them seem to be found in the UK and I'm not sure if any were actually produced in the US. Plus, the chemical they used in the fire grenades was highly toxic and that led to its demise.


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi ; I have quite a few pop bottles  mostly local  Halifax Nova Scotia . bottlers .this is a Cantrell & Cochrane, from Belfast   northern Ireland  I believe it dates from 1900 to 1920 . Pop Bottles are a great thing to collect. there were many local family based bottlers  Here and in the U S before the national bottling companies took over. A great hobby have fun


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 12, 2020)

slugplate said:


> Five-O was a chocolate drink that got it's start in the 1920s. The "round base" is called a torpedo bottle and I'm pretty sure it isn't a fire grenade. Fire grenades are usually shaped like a softball and have embossed designs around them. Most of them seem to be found in the UK and I'm not sure if any were actually produced in the US. Plus, the chemical they used in the fire grenades was highly toxic and that led to its demise.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks so much for the information!
It all helps.  I agree with you about the round torpedo bottle. It's blown and very, very thin glass with a rolled lip. Had seen it designated as a fire grenade in a bottle book, but questioned it.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Ann M. (Mar 12, 2020)

This is the most intriguing to me. Tiny, 2" at most. Corked. Not sure if perhaps Civil war era?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 12, 2020)

Did you post that round bottom bottle earlier?  I remember there being a mystery about a bottle like that earlier but I don't think we ever came to a conclusion about what it was.  I definitely don't remember it being as big as yours.  Not sure what it could be, it's absolutely not a beverage bottle of any kind though.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 12, 2020)

Another mystery. "Pocahontas beads". A few left in the bottom. About 3 1/2" tall. Corked. Can't find a thing about it!


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 12, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Did you post that round bottom bottle earlier?  I remember there being a mystery about a bottle like that earlier but I don't think we ever came to a conclusion about what it was.  I definitely don't remember it being as big as yours.  Not sure what it could be, it's absolutely not a beverage bottle of any kind though.





Ann M. said:


> Another mystery. "Pocahontas beads". A few left in the bottom. About 3 1/2" tall. Corked. Can't find a thing about it!


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm pretty sure the round bottom is a soda bottle-perhaps from drug store? It's at least 12-14", very thin glass with a rolled glass top? I've seen it listed as a fire grenade, but don't believe that it is.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 12, 2020)

It can't be a soda bottle with that sort of thin glass, soda is heavily pressurized and it would explode.  Thin-walled soda bottles are a very modern invention, like 1960s at the earliest, and they still aren't anywhere near that thin.  I don't think it's a fire grenade either but can't think of a good explanation for what it is.  My best guess is that it's part of something and not a bottle meant to be used on its own, but I can't think part of what.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 16, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> It can't be a soda bottle with that sort of thin glass, soda is heavily pressurized and it would explode.  Thin-walled soda bottles are a very modern invention, like 1960s at the earliest, and they still aren't anywhere near that thin.  I don't think it's a fire grenade either but can't think of a good explanation for what it is.  My best guess is that it's part of something and not a bottle meant to be used on its own, but I can't think part of what.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 16, 2020)

I learned from a vendor at the STL bottle show that it's a very old laboratory bottle. Wouldn't have guessed that. The glass is so incredibly thin. Amazing it's not got a single chip or crack after potentially 100+ years in an attic.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 16, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> It can't be a soda bottle with that sort of thin glass, soda is heavily pressurized and it would explode.  Thin-walled soda bottles are a very modern invention, like 1960s at the earliest, and they still aren't anywhere near that thin.  I don't think it's a fire grenade either but can't think of a good explanation for what it is.  My best guess is that it's part of something and not a bottle meant to be used on its own, but I can't think part of what.


I learned from a vendor at the STL bottle show this weekend that it's a laboratory bottle. No idea of the age but it came from gr. grandfather's attic, so could be 100+ years old. No cracks or chips! Amazing considering.


----------

